# Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes Szenario,

mein Desktop Gehäuse ist ca 13.5cm hoch und ich hätte nen CPU Kühler nen Top Blower der ca 13cm hoch ist, reicht der halbe cm für den Lüfter zum Luft ansaugen oder ist suboptimal und die Kühlleistung leider darunter?


----------



## hardwarespider (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Ideal ist es nicht, aber wenn es nicht anders geht. Welches Gehäuse und welchen Kühler hast du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Gehäuse 

SilverStone Lascala LC17 silber (SST-LC17S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kühler

Scythe Andy Samurai Master (Sockel 478/754/775/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCASM-1000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

den krieg ich die Tag und dann wollte ich das mal testen, das Problem ist halt das Gehäuse bietet keine Lüfterlöcher oben sondern nur an der rechten Seitenwand, was aber dem Kühler nichts bringt.

Gut ich denke mal deutlich besser als der boxed dürfte ja sowieso sein.


----------



## hardwarespider (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Also ich würd an deiner Stelle einen anderen Kühler verwenden, da der hier auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Früher war der mal ziemlich gut, hatte den  mal mitm e4300 am laufen und nu halt dann auf nem e5200 sollte eigentlich locker ausreichen, da der ja vom Verbrauch sogar noch niedriger ist und mehr wie 1.3v geb ich dem e5200 sowieso net, 24/7 läuft der bei 0.864V und zum zocken dann halt bei 1.3V und was ich da rauskriege, denke mal so 3700-4000mhz dürften es werden, 3400 macht er bei 1.162v unter last primestable

Ich krieg ihn halt für nen ziemlich schmalen Preis, deshalb hab ich mal zugeschlagen, alternativ hätte ich mir den Asus V-60 geholt


----------



## Rocksteak (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Testen?


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Ja aber ich will net allzu hohe Erwartungen haben und dachte ihr könnt mir entweder sagen des kannst gleich vergessen oder ach was das macht bloss 1° aus.


----------



## Rocksteak (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Die Frage ist eben nicht so leicht zu beantworten, da es natürlich darauf ankommt, wie warm die CPU wird, welche Temp die Zuluft hat, wie schnell die Abluft abtransportiert wird und und und. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen gut oder schlecht verstehst du?


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Naja ich denke ein e5200 bei 1.3v und max 4ghz sollte jetzt net grad das Hitzemonster schlechthin sein, denke sogar das ich eher nur bei 1.25v und 3700 oder so lande.

Direkt neben dem Kühler würden 2 x 80 die Luft rausschauffeln und rechts vom Kühler ist noch ein Drahtgitte wo heisse Luft entweichen kann


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Also laut diversen Internetseiten ist der Kühler mit Lüfter 129mm hoch da wäre dann ja noch ca 6mm Platz, aber irgendwie finde ich lauter verschiedene Höhenangaben


----------



## Rocksteak (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Miss jetzt Temperaturwerte mit deinem momentanen Kühler, bau den anderen ein und miss nochmal unter gleichen Bedingungen.


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Ja gut da bin ich mal gespannt, jetzt hab ich nen boxed Kühler, da dürfte sich ja schon was tuen.

Ich warte mal ab und falls der dann doch net den gewünschten Erfolg bringt wenns zu eng ist dann muss halt doch der Asus her


----------



## Loby (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Platz braucht ein Lüfter um Luft richtig ansaugen zu können*

Ich hab den Sythe Andy heute mal getestet, der macht ca 5° weniger bei 1200upm im Gegensatz zum Boxed bei 2000upm


----------

